# i need advice



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

what a some good tv shows that are like gravity falls or rick and morty


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2016)

Animated or non-animated?


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

eather


----------



## swooz (Aug 11, 2016)

Red Dwarf. It's non animated.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> what a some good tv shows that are like gravity falls or rick and morty


What parts about either show are you looking for? The humor? The art style? The premise? You sorta named two entirely different shows with little in common so i don't see any correlation from which to draw a suggestion.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Corey in the House


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2016)

Hmm. Boku no Pico?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Boku no Pico?


i am genuinely curious what the hubbub is about that OVA. Why has it become such a meme? Does yaoi not _already_ exist? What's so...original about it?


----------



## Lyium (Aug 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> what a some good tv shows that are like gravity falls or rick and morty



Steven Universe? Idk, I like that show


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i am genuinely curious what the hubbub is about that OVA. Why has it become such a meme? Does yaoi not _already_ exist? What's so...original about it?



It's little boy porno the movie

The amount of potential in it for the sheer fuckery and shock value of it can't be underestimated


----------



## hinckley (Aug 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i am genuinely curious what the hubbub is about that OVA. Why has it become such a meme? Does yaoi not _already_ exist? What's so...original about it?


IIRC there was a video a guy did after watching it and it quickly devolves into "AND THEN I WAS LIKE... YOOOOOOOOOOOO." Went viral, natch. (Might have been a copypasta/forum post originally and then a video, I'm not sure?) Dates all the way back to 2008 though, huh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> It's little boy porno the movie
> 
> The amount of potential in it for the sheer fuckery and shock value of it can't be underestimated


Sounds like you've already seen it. xD


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds like you've already seen it. xD



Science never is never afraid to study


----------



## Final-Tensai (Aug 17, 2016)

hinckley said:


> IIRC there was a video a guy did after watching it and it quickly devolves into "AND THEN I WAS LIKE... YOOOOOOOOOOOO." Went viral, natch. (Might have been a copypasta/forum post originally and then a video, I'm not sure?) Dates all the way back to 2008 though, huh.


Why do I have to be so curious?


----------



## metatem (Oct 8, 2016)

For 5 more niche shows I love kind of like Rick and Morty: 

China Il  (just finished marathoning great show)
Bojack Horseman (Probably my favorite show period)
Metalocalypse
Superjail
Littlest Pet Shop (Trust me it's good.)


----------



## swooz (Oct 9, 2016)

metatem said:


> Littlest Pet Shop (Trust me it's good.)


wat


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 9, 2016)

swooz said:


> Red Dwarf. It's non animated.


----------



## Waraabe (Oct 10, 2016)

Bob's burger, it's one of favourite animated series


----------



## metatem (Oct 10, 2016)

swooz said:


> wat


I swear to god it's good. Everyone I know who's watched it has liked it. It's no adventure time or Bojack but it's still way above average other than it having the worst art style I've seen animated professionally (the design is well directed though with a lot of unique character designs and outfits sometimes just for small gags (and unlike mlp these are all sorts of animals so the rigs are widely varying)).


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

If you're looking for surrealist comedy, I could recommend the Irish classic: Father Ted!


----------



## metatem (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> If you're looking for surrealist comedy, I could recommend the Irish classic: Father Ted!


or the newer English classic touch of cloth


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

I mean if were talking British comedy here, allow me to indulge in naming a few with surreal comedy!
The Mighty Boosh is as surreal as you can get.
Bottom is very quintessentially British, so a watcher outside of the UK may not be able to understand all the jokes, but that's a pretty nuts show! (not really like rick & morty though...)
Lets not forget faulty towers! the comedic timing is masterful! (still not rick & morty...)
Honestly, this is just an excuse for me to mention some class brit comedy :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

Monty Python is my favorite British comedy. Second is Absolutely Fabulous. Those two chiks are awsomely funny!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Monty Python is my favorite British comedy. Second is Absolutely Fabulous. Those two chiks are awsomely funny!


Monty Python and The Holy Grail is one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Monty Python and The Holy Grail is one of my favorite movies of all time.


You've got two coconuts and you're bangin them togetha!!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 11, 2016)

Red Green (Canadian Home Improvment)
Trailer Park Boys (Good shit)
John Dore Show
Great White North (highly suggest)

Really suggest GWN because Bob and Doug are amazing. About as Canadian as you can get without being trash


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 11, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Trailer Park Boys (Good shit)


Fuck yeah good shit.


----------



## Nosta (Oct 11, 2016)

Trailer park boys!! The sh!t winds are changing....

Steven universe is pretty good too.


----------

